# كيف اتخلص من الغضب وتعب الاعصاب على ضوء تعاليم الكتاب المقدس واختبارات الاباء القدسين



## نيرمين عزمى (11 أبريل 2009)

*كيف اتخلص من الغضب وتعب الاعصاب على ضوء تعاليم الكتاب المقدس واختبارات الاباء القدسين*​
كيف اتخلص من الغضب وتعب الاعصاب على ضوء تعاليم الكتاب المقدس واختبارات الاباء القدسين؟
1-ضرر التذمر واغضب
+يضر الجسد ويصيبه بالمرض ويصيب النفس بالتعب(ويهلك حتى الحكيم )(ام 15.)
+خطية مركبة اذ يشمل القسوة وعدم الرحمة وعدم المحبة.ويقود للسب والخصام والتهور والقتل والعثرةلكثيرين,وابتعاد الناس عن الغضوب (العصبى)وقال القديس اغاثون (لو اقام الغضوب امواتا ماهو مقبول عند الرب ,ولا يقبل الية احد من الناس.ولا تقبل صلاتة ولا اصوامة
2-سبب الغضب
+الطبع النارى_التدليل للاطفال_الانانية_محبة العالم_الكبرياء_عدم فهم مايغيظ الناس (ولا سيما شريك الحياة)أغاظة الغيربالكلام القاسى_كبر السن (ضيق الشرايين وتؤدى الى الزهق والعصبية والنسيان)_سرعة الحكم بدون دراسة وتروى(طاعة للأشاعة)-نقص المحبة- متاعب الدنيا- مفاهيم خاطئة عن القوة والكرامة والقيادة(العين الحمراء)الجهل الروحى والعلمى (الوعاء الخالى هو الذى يحدث اكبر ضجيج)
3-علاج روحى للغضـب
+الفهم السليم للدنيا(كل مكان فية تعب)
+وكذلك طبيعة البشر(ليسوا ملائكة ولا نعيش فى الدير,بل وسط عالم شرير)كحملان وسط ذئاب.وتقييم الاشخاص ومعاملة كل واحد حسب درجة ثقافتـه وعلمه وبيئتة وروحانياته فتستريح النفس فى تعاملها مع المعتبين لانه ليس فى الامكان ان يكون الانسان قديسا- حلو اللسان- وهو لايعرف الله. وبذلك نلتمس العذر للجهلاء روحيا,ونرثى لحالهم ونصلى من اجلهم(ندعو لهم بالهداية,ولا ندعوالله للانتقام منهم,لانهم مرضى فى حاجة لعلاج لاعقاب
+النموفى المحبة وسعة الصدر( نقطة حبر تـتـلف كوب ماء ولا تؤثر فى ماء البحر)
+التدرب على الكلام المريح.(الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب,والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط)
+ابحث عن الاسباب ولا تـتـسرع فى الحكم قبل فهم وجهة نظر الغير
+العنف ضعف,والقوى هو الذى يقنع الغير بالمنطق الهادئ لا بالصوت العالى.
+الق باللوم على نفسك بروح الاتضاع (الغضب المقدس على عيوب النفس)
+اعرف مايغيظ الناس واتركة,حتى لاتتكرر الخلافات السابقة.
+اهرب من المكان لحظة الى ان يهدأ الغاضب ,او الغير الموضوع بلباقة وحكمة.
+اصمت والرب يحامى عنك.واصفح فور اساءة الغير لك,ليسامحك الله؟
+لا تقم من نفسك رقيبا على اعمال الغير, واهتم فيما يدخل فى اختصاصك فقط؟
+علاج عدم الاحتمال ليس بالمكيفات والمهدئات الصناعية,بل اللجوء الى وسائـط النعمة من اعتراف وطاعة للمشورة والتناول والصوم والصلاة...الخ
+لا تبتعد عن الله وقت التعب والهموم , حتى لا تفقد سلامك, وهو قادر ان يعينك فى ضعفك, ويهدئ من اعصابك.

​1-ضرر التذمر واغضب
+يضر الجسد ويصيبه بالمرض ويصيب النفس بالتعب(ويهلك حتى الحكيم )(ام 15.)
+خطية مركبة اذ يشمل القسوة وعدم الرحمة وعدم المحبة.ويقود للسب والخصام والتهور والقتل والعثرةلكثيرين,وابتعاد الناس عن الغضوب (العصبى)وقال القديس اغاثون (لو اقام الغضوب امواتا ماهو مقبول عند الرب ,ولا يقبل الية احد من الناس.ولا تقبل صلاتة ولا اصوامة
2-سبب الغضب
+الطبع النارى_التدليل للاطفال_الانانية_محبة العالم_الكبرياء_عدم فهم مايغيظ الناس (ولا سيما شريك الحياة)أغاظة الغيربالكلام القاسى_كبر السن (ضيق الشرايين وتؤدى الى الزهق والعصبية والنسيان)_سرعة الحكم بدون دراسة وتروى(طاعة للأشاعة)-نقص المحبة- متاعب الدنيا- مفاهيم خاطئة عن القوة والكرامة والقيادة(العين الحمراء)الجهل الروحى والعلمى (الوعاء الخالى هو الذى يحدث اكبر ضجيج)
3-علاج روحى للغضـب
+الفهم السليم للدنيا(كل مكان فية تعب)
+وكذلك طبيعة البشر(ليسوا ملائكة ولا نعيش فى الدير,بل وسط عالم شرير)كحملان وسط ذئاب.وتقييم الاشخاص ومعاملة كل واحد حسب درجة ثقافتـه وعلمه وبيئتة وروحانياته فتستريح النفس فى تعاملها مع المعتبين لانه ليس فى الامكان ان يكون الانسان قديسا- حلو اللسان- وهو لايعرف الله. وبذلك نلتمس العذر للجهلاء روحيا,ونرثى لحالهم ونصلى من اجلهم(ندعو لهم بالهداية,ولا ندعوالله للانتقام منهم,لانهم مرضى فى حاجة لعلاج لاعقاب
+النموفى المحبة وسعة الصدر( نقطة حبر تـتـلف كوب ماء ولا تؤثر فى ماء البحر)
+التدرب على الكلام المريح.(الكلام اللين يصرف الغضب,والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط)
+ابحث عن الاسباب ولا تـتـسرع فى الحكم قبل فهم وجهة نظر الغير
+العنف ضعف,والقوى هو الذى يقنع الغير بالمنطق الهادئ لا بالصوت العالى.
+الق باللوم على نفسك بروح الاتضاع (الغضب المقدس على عيوب النفس)
+اعرف مايغيظ الناس واتركة,حتى لاتتكرر الخلافات السابقة.
+اهرب من المكان لحظة الى ان يهدأ الغاضب ,او الغير الموضوع بلباقة وحكمة.
+اصمت والرب يحامى عنك.واصفح فور اساءة الغير لك,ليسامحك الله؟
+لا تقم من نفسك رقيبا على اعمال الغير, واهتم فيما يدخل فى اختصاصك فقط؟
+علاج عدم الاحتمال ليس بالمكيفات والمهدئات الصناعية,بل اللجوء الى وسائـط النعمة من اعتراف وطاعة للمشورة والتناول والصوم والصلاة...الخ
+لا تبتعد عن الله وقت التعب والهموم , حتى لا تفقد سلامك, وهو قادر ان يعينك فى ضعفك, ويهدئ من اعصابك.
​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على النصيحة القيمة ، وذلك بعدم الأبتعاد عن الله في هذه الأوقات العصيبة ، والتمسك به، ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الرائع يا Joyful Song 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا نيرمن

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا نرمين
الرب يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا يانرمين علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يعوضك ياقمرايه


----------



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا نرمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير يا نيرمين على الموضوع الرائع


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا نيرمين 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (16 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا أخت نرمين على موضوعك المهم ده*

*فعلاااا العصبية دي مشكلة كبيرة*

*و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل 
ربنا يبارك


----------

